# Overclock CPU



## MACKO81 (Apr 18, 2009)

hello i am macko i whod like to owerclock my processor i hawe an amd 4400+ and it remanes blocked some times when loading Frontlines: Fuel of War this is my sistem amd 44oo+ 2300mh x2 4gb ram 9600gt please help me owerclock my processor ray:


----------

